# Farm Name Ideas? :) :)



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

I wasn't sure exactly where to put this post, but this seems like an OK spot 

I have just recently sold my entire Boer herd, with the plan to completely recreate my farm and image. My facilities are being upgraded, getting a kidding barn, and a lab (for lap AIs, and flushes and such). I have grown tired of my farm name - Shorty's Boers (which isn't registered), and am now looking for some great farm name ideas!! I'm thinking along the lines of ______ _______ Genetics (fill in the blank! :leap::leap. These will be quality boer goats fit to produce excellent show stock, I will have some LaManchas as Recipient does, and chickens as coyote bait.. large pastures, big white barn. Every suggestion is a good one! I'm drawing a lot of blanks over here, lol!! :leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::goodnight:!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Include your last name in it.


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

hahaha, my last name is Patience, literally... 
so it would be Patience Genetics,
plus I have an awful history with my last name............. What an amazing idea though!!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the idea of using Patience in your farm name! It would fit well, and it is also a noun, so it works!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

What are things that you like? Nicknames? Any landmarks on your farm? Those would definitely be ideas!


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

How about Trophy Genetics? or Winner's Edge Genetics?
My sister calls me Shorty, hence Shorty's Boers, my first name is Alyssa. my property doesn't really have any landmarks or interesting features to it unfortunately


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

When I ordered a stamp to put on my eggs as I sold them I wanted it to be unique and kind of have a connection to us. So I took my sons middle Tres and my daughters middle name Gemini and made the name for my eggs

Tres Gemini farm fresh eggs


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

Im single, no kids (well other than 4 legged kids)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

NewGoatMommy said:


> When I ordered a stamp to put on my eggs as I sold them I wanted it to be unique and kind of have a connection to us. So I took my sons middle Tres and my daughters middle name Gemini and made the name for my eggs
> 
> Tres Gemini farm fresh eggs


I absolutely LOVE that!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

shortysboers said:


> How about Trophy Genetics? or Winner's Edge Genetics?
> My sister calls me Shorty, hence Shorty's Boers, my first name is Alyssa. my property doesn't really have any landmarks or interesting features to it unfortunately


I like Trophy Genetics. It is short and sweet!


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

Choose a mascot, maybe? We're called Lucky Duck Farm, after our mascot, who's a very Lucky Duck. This Cayuga drake survived THREE attempts on his life (sickness, owl which killed the rest of the flock, horrible dog attack), so now he's the King of our farm.


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

its interesting, I actually saw an ad on this website the had to do with trophies... Thought it was neat. I did a quick search on google for winner's edge, and I think in the livestock industry, "Edge" is way over used.... Not unique anymore


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

If it was me, I'd probably do something silly, like Paradoxes, Inc. But then, that's just me. Lol


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

A+ Genetics

I love that your last name is Patience! Very cool.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Patiently Bred Genetics


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I love Patiently Bred Genetics! Great idea Trickyroo!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Or….Genetics Bred( By/With ) Patience….

Naming is lots of fun , so many routes to go , lol..

OP , i know your not keen on using your last name , but it really does work nicely.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It Takes Patience Genetics (or Farm)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> It Takes Patience Genetics (or Farm)


Nice :hi5:


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

Y'all are great! I'm still not keen on using my last name...... but y'all have come up with some creative names for my farm. So I consider it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aly B Genetics - B for Boer..
Alys Trophy Genetics
Aly's Trophy Bred Genetics
Genetic Excellence
Kinetic Genetics


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

Trickyroo, Those are great!!! My uncle has Kiko goats, he names his farm B Double G, stands for Billy Goats Gruff. I actually want Boers, La Manchas, Texmasters and Tennessee Meat Goats (stifflegs) my main herd will be boers though. La Manchas will make great recipient does, and the Texmasters and TMG (stifflegs) will help add muscle and mass to my Boer herd. Heniz 57 Genetics, lol


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pure Patience Genetics

i don't know, it might sound like it takes a long time to get good genetics....


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Golden Trophy Genetics, CoyoteCreek Genetics.


----------



## Kcanyon (Jul 14, 2015)

*Farm Name - Last Name*



ksalvagno said:


> Include your last name in it.


 :laugh:except no one can spell our name when they hear it! We go by Kopf Canyon...and KIKO canyon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Kcanyon said:


> :laugh:except no one can spell our name when they hear it! We go by Kopf Canyon...and KIKO canyon!


I LOVE your avatar ! That is awesome !


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I agree with the mascot idea. We created our farm, well technically ranch, name from one of our roosters. He didn't crow right and instead of a Cock-a-doodle-doo! It was more of a RISE-and-shIIIIIIINe!!its hard to explain, but it did sound like that. He was a sweet boy who was the family's pet. He is now our mascot. Has there ever been an goat or chicken that has done something like that? A unique aspect for your farms name?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Rise_and_Shine_Ranch said:


> I agree with the mascot idea. We created our farm, well technically ranch, name from one of our roosters. He didn't crow right and instead of a Cock-a-doodle-doo! It was more of a RISE-and-shIIIIIIINe!!its hard to explain, but it did sound like that. He was a sweet boy who was the family's pet. He is now our mascot. Has there ever been an goat or chicken that has done something like that? A unique aspect for your farms name?


That is hysterical :ROFL:


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Mascot, eh? Lol, if I ever need a farm name, maybe I'll call it Not-a-Goose farms.... One of my ducks is a bit confused.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

My wife keeps telling me we need to name our little place "Old Goat Katahdins" :-D


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

Y'all have come up with some really neat names and ideas!


----------

